# Some Truth Behind Fur Trapping



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

I got tired of seeing all the BS that non trappers feed the media about "BONE CRUSHING" traps and "EXCRUSIATING" deaths. I've read on too many of their sites how "trapper hate animals" and use traps with teeth and "chop feet off" ect so I made this video to debunk their BS stories. When I answer a nuisance call, I save a lot more lives than I take. In most cases I remove just a few animals and If I couldn't trap, the landowner will put out poisons that will cause hundreds of random deaths. Watch my video and judge for yourself. This is only part ONE and I didn't have time to say everything that I wanted to but it does the job. 

Please share the link with anyone that has been misinformed. Thank You.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnfQ3W5AVsE[/ame]


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Great defense of this necessary industry.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Good video trapperJim! I commend you on taking a proactive stance to a needed industry.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you gents. 153 views and 2 replies tells me that others don't agree. If they witnessed the property and livestock damages that I do on a daily basis, or if it was happening to them, they'd certainly think otherwise. Animal activist constantly boast that trappers hate animals and the biggest animal haters I've ever seen are the landowners suffering with critter problems... not the trappers.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thank you for the good video, I have been interested in trapping for some time and I am planning to take the Wisconsin trapping class this fall, one of my favorite trapping videos was one were the guy was showing a home owner that was having property damage , the trap he intentionally set it of on his own two fingers to show her that it didn't hurt skin or break bones like the lies that are spread about them.


----------



## CHOUTS (Dec 4, 2012)

great video trapperjim. i just wish more people would realize what actually goes on outside of their cities. thanks for making a good video to defend our side


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Great Video TJ....I feel your pain having a son in law and many friends that ARE trappers. I currently have a problem with Bobcats and my chickens. The DNR doesn't allow any Bobcat harvest in the southern 2/3 of Wi. The DNR said that PETA won't allow any additional seasons without proof of excess numbers.

Everyone is catching the cats, taking pics and documenting the specific area they are being caught. Numbers are out of control without any predators. It's a uphill battle for sure. Peta has no clue about the circle of life. You are right....what a shame.

brownegg


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Great message. Thanks


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

It's been 40 years since I ran my little trap line in my 20s

Mentioned to my wife about taking SS and doing it again for a little supplemental income and exercise.
She thought I was nuts.
She usually does with most of my ideas.

I mostly caught *****. Never could catch fox. 
Looks like fur prices are way down

I would still do it


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

larryfoster said:


> It's been 40 years since I ran my little trap line in my 20s
> 
> Mentioned to my wife about taking SS and doing it again for a little supplemental income and exercise.
> She thought I was nuts.
> ...


Larry, this sounds like it would be a great thing for you to get back in the woods and do what you enjoyed in your 20's. I'm sure you'd find it both physically and mentally beneficial for you. The fur prices are currently higher than ever so no time like the present. 

A big thank you to the others that took the time to watch this. Trapping is not cruel and barbaric when done in an ethical and responsible manner. The unethical trappers have painted the bad picture but unethical trappers are simply unethical people. The same caliber of people responsible for public shootings, drunk driver vehicular homicides etc. Just because some jerks shoot innocent people, drive drunk and recklessly set traps doesn't mean that guns, beer and traps should be outlawed. It all boils down to ethics and responsibility.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Trapping falls victim to the media's agenda just like everything else 'outdoor' related. 300 people can use trapping in a responsible manner for extra income and never make local news.. One uneducated or careless trapper can make national headlines with one non target catch.

I run 100+ traps a year and in the last 5 years, I've had one non target. It was a blind set in the water on a beaver dam. It was released with very minor foot damage and returned to the owner. He thanked me then asked if I could help with his coyote problem. I still trap his farm every year.... after he ties the dog up


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

It takes me a month of Sunday's to down load a you tube vid. Glad you made it and put it up though, even if i don't get to see it.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Kids that trap don't steal or deal.


----------



## randysdad (Mar 30, 2013)

Screw PETA. Could always use live traps, drop the critters off at thier houses and see what they do/say when fluffy gets all tore up! Just a thought, Mark


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree Mark . I have witnessed a fox killing my cat, and a weasel killing a cottontail just in the last few weeks . That is only a small part of what goes on . BTW,we are neighbors. I am about 25 miles down Route 37 from you.

You are fighting for a great cause TrapperJim,thanks for that !


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Dale Alan said:


> I agree Mark . I have witnessed a fox killing my cat, and a weasel killing a cottontail just in the last few weeks . That is only a small part of what goes on . BTW,we are neighbors. I am about 25 miles down Route 37 from you.
> 
> You are fighting for a great cause TrapperJim,thanks for that !


Thanks guys. Hey I see you are in NNY also. I'm just off Rt 56. Howdy neighbors.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we had a trapper come talk to our cub scout pack , he brought loats of fur and traps and answered lots of questions 

he talks about one farm that he catches the farm dog every night and turns him loose in the morning so early that the farmer won't believe his dog ever leaves the yard , i think the dog likes the attention , if it hurt it wouldn't be back every night 

I signed up for the fall course of trappers ed here in Wis , i have been wanting to try trapping for some time my son is now getting old enough that we need some time out of the house away from the girls so he is talking the class with me.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

trapperJim said:


> Thanks guys. Hey I see you are in NNY also. I'm just off Rt 56. Howdy neighbors.


Howdy Jim,

I grew up in Norwood(56),live in Waddington now. Really is a small world on the internet


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry I just couldn't get into it! 

Probably because i don't have sound on my pc! But it was nice to know what TrapperJim looks like! Completely different then what I've always imagined!


----------

